# Plants with Pygo's - corrected



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Well here is some recent pics from my 150 gallon tank housing 9" Pygo's.
As you see, I do like different swords and waterlily's.

OK so now the pic is uploaded, right.

View attachment 105496


And here is another pic from a different angle.

View attachment 105498


Harry


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

where is the photo man?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Well here is some recent pics from my 150 gallon tank housing 9" Pygo's.
> As you see, I do like different swords and waterlily's.
> 
> Sorry, could not download the pics.
> ...


Poo! Harry can you please get some pics up? I love your super clean planted aquarium, with almost picture perfect reds


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

OK DiPpY,

Now you can see the pics, hope you like them.

Harry


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey harry what do you mostly feed your reds???


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Hey harry what do you mostly feed your reds???


To keep the tank clean, I use firm fish fillets (like Perch, Pikeperch and Redfish) and Shrimps.
When feeding fillets I use small pieces they can swallow fast without frenzying and tearing it apart.

Regards,


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Very nice setup, those bannana plants are looking good.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> OK DiPpY,
> 
> Now you can see the pics, hope you like them.
> 
> Harry


Thanks Harry









I love how clean and healthy everything-including the fish look in your tank bro.. Great job, excellent pygo tank.
did you get a new lighting system? Again, nice job!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> OK DiPpY,
> 
> Now you can see the pics, hope you like them.
> 
> Harry


Thanks Harry









I love how clean and healthy everything-including the fish look in your tank bro.. Great job, excellent pygo tank.
did you get a new lighting system? Again, nice job!
[/quote]

Thanks DiPpY
Yes that Arcadia Overtank Luminator has been there about 1 and a half month now.
It has four 54W T5 fluorecents with polished aluminium reflectors.

Those new big swords (argentinensis and bleheri) grow real fast under that light, two big leaves per week. I know I am going to end up in trouble with that argentinensis as it grows out of my tank.

Harry


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

Yoyr tank is amazing..I like it









good job man


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> OK DiPpY,
> 
> Now you can see the pics, hope you like them.
> 
> Harry


Thanks Harry









I love how clean and healthy everything-including the fish look in your tank bro.. Great job, excellent pygo tank.
did you get a new lighting system? Again, nice job!
[/quote]

Thanks DiPpY
Yes that Arcadia Overtank Luminator has been there about 1 and a half month now.
It has four 54W T5 fluorecents with polished aluminium reflectors.

Those new big swords (argentinensis and bleheri) grow real fast under that light, two big leaves per week. I know I am going to end up in trouble with that argentinensis as it grows out of my tank.

Harry
[/quote]
heh,
Nice lighting! It looks great like that

Do you have the top open?? If so, let them grow out the top







It might look really good.. but I'm not sure how swords look growing out of the top. I know there are lots of nice stem plants that look awesome growing out of the top


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes DiPpY, the top is actually open. Only just beneath the lamp I use top glass.
I have also thought about letting argentinensis grow out and emersed. Lets see if it looks good.

Harry


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Yes DiPpY, the top is actually open. Only just beneath the lamp I use top glass.
> I have also thought about letting argentinensis grow out and emersed. Lets see if it looks good.
> 
> Harry


sounds good harry!

If you get into giving that a try, since the top is open,







maybe try a bunch of nice stem plants grow out of the top, like Ludwigia repens, or repens rubin. or maybe a Hygrophila or something similar.. most anything would work.. I think a rats nest of some sort might look stunning comming out of there.. but that is just an idea/suggestion


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

OK I will it a try.
Maybe with the plants I have right now.
I suppose argentinensis if the first one to grow out. I have had it only about two weeks now, but it has already changed five emersed leaves and grown bigger and bigger submerged ones. That plant really seems to love light and flourish tabs!
Then I also have Hygrophila corymbosa 'stricta'.

Harry


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Harry, I am stoked to see your tank grow out like mad









I can't wait to see your tank looking like a rain forest!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

dam!! that is one of the beautiful tank in this site!.


----------



## zomac (Jul 31, 2005)

very clean looking tank.


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

I must say that is a VERY nice tank and GREAT looking fish. I can't wait to upgrade my tank so I can begin experimenting with growing in my 55g. If that is a success then I plan to move into growing in my 200+ gallon (the tank I upgrade to) Keep up the great work!

Kind Regards,

Brian


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Beautiful Harry. Love your tank and fish. Very nice


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

wow great looking tank man


----------

